# Crazy Intro Help!



## Neku_Sakuraba (May 20, 2009)

I have a 400x300 pixel image What would be the correct offset so that it is in the middle? (I could never get it right) here is the pic


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 20, 2009)

and this has WHAT to do with hacking?


----------



## UranusKiller (May 20, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> and this has WHAT to do with hacking?


everything all the other 25,000 threads have to do with the same subject 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



where else is he going to ask? I suppose he should post in the actual crazy intro threads, not creating new help.


----------



## Neku_Sakuraba (May 20, 2009)

there is a crazy intro thread?


----------



## kedest (May 20, 2009)

That would be 120, 90


----------



## Neku_Sakuraba (May 20, 2009)

thanks!


----------

